# andare punto e a capo



## mandarina.m

*andare punto e a capo*
*C*osa significa? 

*I*niziare da zero? *V*oltare pagina? O sono sulla strada sbagliata? 

*G*razie e ciao a tutti!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Mandarina.m, per me non sei affatto fuori strada. Il significato che per primo mi viene alla mente è proprio quello di voltare pagina. Chiudere un "capitolo" e iniziare con uno nuovo.
Se vuoi puoi dare un'occhiata anche a questo thread in italiano-inglese.
Silvia


----------



## mandarina.m

Grazie tante, Silvia! Il thread italiano-inglese da te proposto mi e' stato di molto aiuto. 

Buona giornata.

PS: E mi scuso per le minuscole - sono un mio pessimo vizio!


----------



## Sabrine07

Andare punto e a capo si riferisce alla scrittura. 
Se metti un punto alla fine di una frase e cominci un'altra frase sullo stesso rigo, significa che, nonostante il punto, la frase successiva è collegata concettualmente alla precedente.
Scrivere la frase sul rigo successivo significa, invece, voler sottolineare la distanza concettuale rispetto all'anteriore.


----------



## mexicanbaby

Stai parlando de la canzone de Sei Nell'Anima di Gianna Nannini?? Amo questa canzone!! 

Anche per me c'e stato molto interessante tutta l'informazione. 

Mi dispiace ho dimenticato l'italiano!!


----------



## Sabrine07

mexicanbaby said:


> Stai parlando della canzone de Sei Nell'Anima di Gianna Nannini?? Amo questa canzone!!
> 
> Anche per me è stata molto interessante tutta l'informazione/tutte le informazioni sono state molto interessanti .
> 
> Mi dispiace ho dimenticato l'italiano!!


 Mi fa piacere!


----------



## mexicanbaby

Grazie Sabrine07!!


----------



## SunDraw

Il fatto è che si dice:
"mettere un punto (fermo)";
"andare a capo";
"riprendere/ricominciare da capo".

Mi sembra di avere sentito generalmente:
"fare punto a capo" (specie in senso figurato).

"Andare punto a capo" mi suona inconsueto.
Lo immagino una "licenza poetica", o sto esagerando?!


----------



## tie-break

SunDraw said:


> "Andare punto a capo" mi suona inconsueto.
> Lo immagino una "licenza poetica", o sto esagerando?!


 
Anche a me 

Forse perché "_andare_" è legato principalmente a "_a capo_", non avendo nulla a che vedere con "_punto_" :

_"Andare punto"  _

_"andare a capo"  _


----------



## fabry2811

Dalle mie parti, o forse dappertutto, diciamo :

Siamo punto e a capo, cioè siamo di nuovo nella situazione iniziale.

Non so se è un modo di dire meridionale o italiano.

Fabry


----------



## Silvia10975

Si usa con anche in Toscana, esattamente come dici tu, però con il verbo essere. Anzi, noi enfatizziamo dicendo "*Ri*siamo punto e a capo".
Mentre altro significato diamo alla versione che giustamente citava SunDraw con "facciamo punto e a capo" (preferibile rispetto ad "andiamo").


----------



## rocamadour

fabry2811 said:


> Dalle mie parti, o forse dappertutto, diciamo :
> 
> Siamo punto e a capo, cioè siamo di nuovo nella situazione iniziale.
> 
> Non so se è un modo di dire meridionale o italiano.
> 
> Fabry


 
Ciao a tutti! 
Credo che sia un'espressione "nazionale". Anch'io sento (e talvolta uso) *siamo punto e a capo*, mentre non mi suona molto *andiamo punto e a capo.*


----------



## saltapicchio

"Siamo punto e a capo" è un'espressione che ho sentito e, qualche volta, ho utilizzato. Il senso, in effetti, è quello di aprire un nuovo capitolo (di una vicenda, di una situazione), io però l'ho sempre inteso anche come un "ricominciare da capo".

Un po' anche come "da capo a dodici" (con chiaro riferimento al tornare al primo dei mesi dell'anno), nel senso che si ricomincia praticamente dallo stesso punto di partenza


----------



## mandarina.m

Wow, che bella discussione che ho innescato!


----------



## Salegrosso

Anch'io sento e uso _Siamo punto e a capo_ per dire: _Ecco, ci risiamo, nonostante tutto, la situazione e' la stessa di prima._
Da pronunciare rassegnati e/o piccati.


----------



## -Ricky-

Anche in veneto si usa, però direi che il significo è diverso se si usa "andare punto e a capo" o "siamo punto e a capo".

Con "andare" secondo me si intende più iniziare una nuova esperienza, voltare pagina, mentre usando "siamo" si intende "ricominciare la stessa discussione", in tono, come diceva Salegrosso, un po stizzito. Direi che il primo è "speranzoso", il secondo "stizzito".. ma forse sto parlando di aria fritta =)


----------



## Salegrosso

No, no, non stai parlando di aria fritta. Concordo in pieno con quello che hai scritto. 
(Prevedibile, visto che siamo della stessa regione...  )


----------

